# What's the scoop on the Anarchist Cookbook?



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Is that not to be discussed? Is it too taboo? I guess I had forgotten it really existed when I came across this video on youtube today.

Vice goes out and tests a few things from the cookbook.

It is an interesting 15 minutes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After the Murrrah bombing in Oklahoma, the book ended up on the gun show ban list.

ATF agents would watch over the book sellers and follow out whoever bought that one or Hunter, Turner Diaries and Poor mans James Bond, plus some others. 

At the gun shows here, ATF told the sellers to remove them or they would bee visited by the IRS with a Proctor scope.

Even to this day sellers will not put them out even though it is perfectly legal to, BATFAGS are still around..


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

That's insane. I really had forgot all about it. A buddy of mine from high school used to talk about it on and off again. I'm not sure if he had a copy or just knew what it was about. I just found it kind of odd that Vice basically is showing some of what is in the book right on that video. Some of it is not so great...some of it lives up to the legend.


SOCOM42 said:


> After the Murrrah bombing in Oklahoma, the book ended up on the gun show ban list.
> 
> ATF agents would watch over the book sellers and follow out whoever bought that one or Hunter, Turner Diaries and Poor mans James Bond, plus some others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No reason to buy it. You can find it online for free.
Knowledge itself is not bad, and should never be illegal.
It's what one chooses to do with that knowledge that potentially makes it bad.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Anarchist-Cookbook-William-Powell/dp/0974458902

Hmm Amazon sales it. Is the IRS going after them?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of the stuff in there will get you hurt or killed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of the stuff in there will get you hurt or killed.


Driving on the interstate or eating at McDonalds can get you hurt or killed, . . . :glasses:

I'd like to have a copy just for the historical value, . . .

I've always been the guy who wanted to peek around the curtain and see what some folks did not like, . . . kinda see what their hang up really is.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Buying a copy will most likely put you on a watch list.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is socially damning to be caught with them in your possession, not illegal.

ATF had a bad attitude towards those who peeked a viewed of the dark side after their people were killed.

I have a couple of the books, they were given to me 25 years ago, 

you have a different view of them when you learned about military explosives and application.

ATF has no legal right to ban you from buying, but can make implied threats, as the quite often do. One reason they are despised like they are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Driving on the interstate or eating at McDonalds can get you hurt or killed, . . . :glasses:
> 
> I'd like to have a copy just for the historical value, . . .
> 
> ...


 US Army manual on improvised weapons is something I have heard rumors about. I have no first hand knowledge of such an educational tool. Nor would I have any use for such knowledge.
Someone talking trash one time said something about TM 31-210


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a copy in the early eightys I bought from a book store.
The contents were very basic, *the book is more hype than substance*. 
It was a poorly illustrated manual with tips for booby traps, homemade weapons, basic field first aid and how to grow marijuana as far as I can remember.
It did contain some very basic recipes for stove top explosives and smoke bombs but lacked much of the technical instruction to do it safely.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Catcher in the Rye was also taboo.....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

That is pretty much what the video from VICE shows.



Box of frogs said:


> I had a copy in the early eightys I bought from a book store.
> The contents were very basic, *the book is more hype than substance*.
> It was a poorly illustrated manual with tips for booby traps, homemade weapons, basic field first aid and how to grow marijuana as far as I can remember.
> It did contain some very basic recipes for stove top explosives and smoke bombs but lacked much of the technical instruction to do it safely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now for the truth how many looked up TM31-210 ? How many found some interesting down to earth ideas?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Now for the truth how many looked up TM31-210 ? How many found some interesting down to earth ideas?


Thanks for the tip, that was a interesting PDF to download.
Im sure it tossed me on another watch list somewhere...lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Thanks for the tip, that was a interesting PDF to download.
> Im sure it tossed me on another watch list somewhere...lol


 Likely not. 100% legal to have been in public domain for a long time.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

It is mostly hype and high level theory, and most of it is more or less common knowledge.

From an ordnance standpoint a lot of it will get you killed, or will not work as designed.

It is a cool gimmick item for sure, gets ATF NATs hot and bothered but that is it

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't need it , don't want it . It will get you on the Gov. watch list .


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't need it , don't want it . *It will get you on the Gov. watch list* .


Too late Tagetshooter, most of us here already are.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Too late Tagetshooter, most of us here already are.


 I agree to a point , I just do not need a big red flag next to my name .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

During the Brady area I was in route from one post to another. I had tossed stuff in back seat and on the move. Stop by LE for a little speeding. he was very interested in the manuals and ruck in my back seat. ID card and set of orders solved that no ticket on my way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the old workaday world and stuck on midnights a lot..part of the duties was to check the dumpster behind the big K Mart store. Looking for aborted babies..guns..stolen goods..blah blah. It was also a handy stop for a coffee break..anyway in addition to a million and one cool and useful items found in there..I found one of them books in question one night. Still had a price tag of 35 bucks and brand new. Well doing my duty to see what it said..since hearing about it forever I was curious. Found it a bunch of hokey nonsense. Loaned it out to somebody and aint seen it since. That happens to a lot of my books. Even loaned out my high dollar study Bible to a strong Christian one time. Yeppers..aint seen it since. That aint exactly like stealing one form the Motel room..but aint far off.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't need it , don't want it . It will get you on the Gov. watch list .


]
Got to vote with TS on this one. I'm strictly looking at defensive measures and don't want to be on a "no fly list".


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Your location is Texas. You're on a list.



John Galt said:


> ]
> Got to vote with TS on this one. I'm strictly looking at defensive measures and don't want to be on a "no fly list".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All veterans were put on the list by DHS. They admitted that. If fact they put you at the top of the list.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All veterans were put on the list by DHS. They admitted that. If fact they put you at the top of the list. As for TM 31-210 it would be foolish for me to deny training that is well documented that I had.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> ...Loaned it out to somebody and aint seen it since. That happens to a lot of my books. Even loaned out my high dollar study Bible to a strong Christian one time. Yeppers..aint seen it since. That aint exactly like stealing one form the Motel room..but aint far off.


I put an ink-stamp of my name/address in all the books I want to keep. I know what you mean about them going astray.

I always wanted one of those cookbooks out of curiosity but, not willing to pay what folks want for one.

Edit: if you're on this board, you're on the list. They can always find you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been on the list for a long, long time, even had a couple of visits decades ago.

The funny thing is I still held a TS.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If your still concerned about not getting on a list. You have already missed the boat. So ...... make a stand and play your cards well.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The whole "watch list" generalization is a misnomer.

DITU, and other Big Data amalgamation databases that the FBI, NSA, DISA, etc use scrape all sorts of keywords and 'search exhaust' such as searches/purchases tied to names tied to locations that may or may not be a specific threat vector/actor.

The Cookbook on its own like mentioned is very high level on the brink of being straight up misinformation and danger. If you need a book to tell you how to make a molotov or a blockbuster your shouldnt be touching it anyway.

The Terror watch list is of known relatives/accomplices of known terror organizations - these people are already bad/about to be and either get bagged or black sited sooner than later.

Yes, we may pingback on a DB somewhere but the parameters are little more complicated. Theyve had to lower their center of gravity so to speak because the more info you scrape and files you save it still leaves a trace which can be exploited by non state actors or savvy hackers.

Guccifier et al, and other state sponsored hacker collectives have already shown what happens when you leave a trace, the NSA and FBI get locations compromised all the time due to this.

Having a TS/SCI or being Read On to a SAP put you on a "list" owning a NFA item puts you on a "list" there is no harm/little implication of it...calm down people

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It's not all hype, I'm on the list(s). I have a dossier and prints on file at 3 different fed agencies, that I know of.


----------

